# Problem with losing fat



## loudspeaker1 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have an issue.I am 15 year old.I am from UK. I started Intermitent fasting (16/8 method) about 20 days ago

and i have seen results(small,but still results).But i seem to lose fat on my arms(forearms especially) more than on

belly. I have started doing some bodyweight exercises (pushups,lunges,planks and calv raises).I want my abs

to start to show. What is your opinion?

help me!


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

You can't train a specific area to lose fat off a certain place mate, you lose body fat as a percentage over your entire body. Mainly the stomach is the last place men tend to lose weight from, so you have to balance being a low body fat, with growing your ab muscles. The trouble is, everyone has abs, that will show, if they lose enough fat.... However, this generally isn't particularly appealing to the eye for good reason.

If I were yourself, I wouldn't worry about trying to diet or lose weight. You are slim anyways. Eat well and eat good amounts. Maybe get yourself a gym membership, or some cheap dumbbells because you really want to put incorporating weights into your routine for muscle growth.


----------



## Ozzy12345 (Aug 31, 2017)

A good weight loss supplement is Metblack, be very very careful though as these are extremely potent. I took 2 thinking they'd be like many other supplements... Huge mistake I felt like I was on amphetamine. Very very good for pre workout.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Mate. Honestly, leave that IF well alone.

Get some healthy food portions down you.

Don't worry about the body fat at 15 years old.

Get lifting and exercising - anything. Boxing, gymnastics, body weight exercises, weights.

Join a gym and start lifting.

Jeez - posts like this alarm the hell out of me. You're 15 - god damn. Get out there and enjoy yourself and get active. Bollox to IF.

Good luck - choose an exercise/sport and throw yourself into it 110%

God damn.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ozzy12345 said:


> A good weight loss supplement is Metblack, be very very careful though as these are extremely potent. I took 2 thinking they'd be like many other supplements... Huge mistake I felt like I was on amphetamine. Very very good for pre workout.


 He is 15 years young mate he does not need fat burner recommendations


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

As Tricky said, why are you recommending fat burners? Idiot.

As above young man, get yourself a cheap bench and bar, gym membership if you can stretch to it.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

plenty chicken


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

f**k your body fat at 15, google Calisthenics and start doing some body weight exercises, get your self in the gym and pick some heavy stuff up. Your at a great age to grow muscle mass if you eat well and train well. 6 to 12 months of food and training will make a huge difference to your body at your age.

Girls don't care about abs really more about the guns, shoulder back and legs trust me.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> He is 15 years young mate he does not need fat burner recommendations


 Exactly this.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Just to echo the above posters @loudspeaker1, start eating a lot more and lifting a lot, you will gain muscle mass, then you will look more aesthetic over time.

I wish i cared like you do now when I was 15, but dieting to lose fat isnt the way to go, you are easily skinny enough.

get some good muscle mass on you by lifting weights, training MMA or some other high impact sport. At your age youll grow like a weed.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ozzy12345 said:


> A good weight loss supplement is Metblack, be very very careful though as these are extremely potent. I took 2 thinking they'd be like many other supplements... Huge mistake I felt like I was on amphetamine. Very very good for pre workout.


 You need to be more responsible with the advice you hand out mate. OP is a 15 year old who doesn't need to diet, do IF, or take fcuking diet pills that act like amphetamines. He needs to get himself into a lifting routine and build some muscle and some self-confidence.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Damo1980 said:


> Girls don't care about abs really more about the guns, shoulder back and legs trust me.


 Have to disagree with this! Most guys don't have them so most women don't prioritise them, they fu**ing love them though in my experience.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty much what has already been said.

Id also avoid fad diet programs like IF and the likes. Calories in vs calories out is all that matters.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

OP hasn't logged in since 30 August guys.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I was about your shape at your age when I started training.

I PILED muscle on within 6-8 months. Just start lifting some weights. Nothing crazy. Just repping out.

Forget diets or counting calories at your age. Eat clean. Plenty of chicken, fish, beef, pasta, rice, Veg. Keep an eye on sugars and snack foods and keep it clean. You will grow and look great!


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> I was about your shape at your age when I started training.
> 
> I PILED muscle on within 6-8 months. Just start lifting some weights. Nothing crazy. Just repping out.
> 
> Forget diets or counting calories at your age. Eat clean. Plenty of chicken, fish, beef, pasta, rice, Veg. Keep an eye on sugars and snack foods and keep it clean. You will grow and look great!


 OP still has not logged in since 30 August


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Have to disagree with this! Most guys don't have them so most women don't prioritise them, they fu**ing love them though in my experience.


 A bloke in ok shape with a small belly that can make a girl laugh will out score a lad with a cardboard/cocky/dickish personality with a nice body any day


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

superdrol said:


> A bloke in ok shape with a small belly that can make a girl laugh will out score a lad with a cardboard/cocky/dickish personality with a nice body any day


 Yeah obviously. Does this mean girls don't like abs? I think we were comparing abs to arms or something, not abs to personality.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Yeah obviously. Does this mean girls don't like abs? I think we were comparing abs to arms or something, not abs to personality.


 My point was More that even if you e got good arms or abs or whatever 90% of women care more about the rapport than muscles so either way kids worrying for nowt if it's for girls benefits


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

superdrol said:


> My point was More that even if you e got good arms or abs or whatever 90% of women care more about the rapport than muscles so either way kids worrying for nowt if it's for girls benefits


 What I don't understand is the women that like absolute arseholes. Thrive on the drama. "It's ok if he hits me he loves me". I fell out explosively with my best mate of 20 years over him slapping his GF around. She was an amazing woman but she accepted that sh!t for quite some time.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

JW210 said:


> What I don't understand is the women that like absolute arseholes. Thrive on the drama. "It's ok if he hits me he loves me". I fell out explosively with my best mate of 20 years over him slapping his GF around. She was an amazing woman but she accepted that sh!t for quite some time.


 Yeah never did get that, I think there's an element of (granted dum!) psychology to it, never did get that one... 'he only does it because he loves me!'... no he only does it because he's an arsehole! Yeah I've pinned at least two mates against the wall by there throats for being dickheads in that respect!


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

superdrol said:


> My point was More that even if you e got good arms or abs or whatever 90% of women care more about the rapport than muscles so either way kids worrying for nowt if it's for girls benefits


 I found this to be untrue. Chicks dig big arms.


----------

